# Ovulation spotting common after miscarriage?



## 37Hopeful

Hi, 
I had a MC 2 months ago at 9 weeks. Had my 1st period after MC at 34 days. Now in middle of my next cycle, I've been spotting here & there, mostly after sex (CD 17, 18, 19) 

Is it possible to spot a little while Ovulating? 
Am I just spotting between periods because of MC?
Is it true that a woman is more fertile after a loss?


----------



## Felix26

I'm interested to see if anyone else replies to this post, i had a miscarriage, then 4 weeks later i had an af, 7 days long seemed normal, now 4/5 days later today i had spotting when i wiped. I thought maybe it could be a new pregnancy? But then i had a period? I'm so confused. Hoping for the best!!!! I've never heard of ovulation bleeding. Will be looking back at this post soon xx


----------



## bazzb

Im in the same boat
just finnished fist AF since my MMC. AF stopped Cd 6 then CD 10-13 which is today ive had some light brown spotting.. ive been told this is "normal" after a MC. so who knows


----------



## babydoodle

I had a mmc last month 12+3 and 28 days after my dnc i had a 'period' cramps, clotting and bleeding for 3 days.......then nothing. I thought i had started my period...This was last Tuesday-Thursday. Friday I had nothing and the weekend absolutely nothing. Today was wierd, when I wiped it was brown mucusy and gross. I asked the nurse today when she called about my hcg levels, which are still above 5...she said it can be abnormal bleeding after the mc...and my bodys way of trying to re-regulate itself...she said it may or may not have been period...she said usually periods come after hcg levels are 0....which makes sense to me cause technically my body still 'thinks' im pregnant if there is hcg in my body right???


----------



## bazzb

i heard you can AF once your hormones drop really low.. so thats probaby what happened to you..


----------

